# Please please help me



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has this terrible habit of squealing at other dogs; almost as if they are hurting her. They aren't. Not all dogs but it is getting more frequent. I admit I Molly coddle her so I am to blame but I can't bear to think of her frightened. But theses other dogs only come for a sniff and she squeals like a baby!!! Can anyone recommend a good dog trainer ( if this is needed?) either in South London or Hampton please?
Or anything I can be doing?
Thank you so much as it is so embaressing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Pushca ... maybe Adam or Turi will be able to help ref trainer .. think they are London based :S 

Debi let us know how you get on with a trainer ... I guess you have tried treating and praising when Pushca doesn't do it etc ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Debi, 

Poor you! 

Stan Rawlingson (we're going to his puppy classes and using his daughter's creche) might be able to help: http://www.doglistener.co.uk/

Hope it gets better soon


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Pushca ... maybe Adam or Turi will be able to help ref trainer .. think they are London based :S
> 
> Debi let us know how you get on with a trainer ... I guess you have tried treating and praising when Pushca doesn't do it etc ...


Think we must have responded simultaneously


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Debi, its definately worth getting a trainer on board as like you say her fears are getting worse and they will carry on doing so unless someone helps her. Try this link, I am sure you will find someone to suit you and Pushca.
Good luck 

http://www.apdt.co.uk/trainers_area.asp?area=London


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady actually started to do this too! and I think it was an intimidation thing, Try and re-socialize her, get her with a dog that she knows for a good play...then two dogs...then 3 dogs...Lady did this at the dog park, and we had never heard it before, but it was when they would come towards her she would just start to sqeal!....we didn't feed into it at all. I was watching to ensure she wasn't actually being hurt...but I didn't want this to become a habbit. we just had to take her to the dog park more often.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Dexter did this for awhile when he met dogs on the street and was on the leash. He grew out of it but then was attacked by a pitbull and now barks like crazy when there is another dog. We are working on re socialization and he is making good progress. Don't coddle, though, it makes them feel like they need it.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent used to do this, especially if a group of dogs came over to say hi. I think it was because he felt overwhelmed rather than scared and just wanted to be taken out of the situation!

After going to regular puppy socialisation classes, training classes and big cockapoo walks he's much happier with it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I do wonder what goes on their heads.... sometimes Betty will bark (from a distance) at other dogs and other times she will walk right by them as if the were not even there ( on lead or off)...very strange!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I do wonder what goes on their heads.... sometimes Betty will bark (from a distance) at other dogs and other times she will walk right by them as if the were not even there ( on lead or off)...very strange!!


She's just playing it cool and giving them the "treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen" when ignoring them, it's a girls prerogative!

Betty did the squealing thing for a bit, it started after two bearded collies came flying at her wanting to play and she got a bit intimidated, but haven't heard her do it in ages.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie can scream for england if approached by a big dog but she will try and play with smaller ones. Just ignore it and let her work it out for herself. All part of growing up.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will try the re socialising cos to be honest she has been staying with my sister a lot as I've had to work and therefore not getting the great walks she's used to. So tmr we are off on our re training schedule and I promise not to coddle her....oh that'll be hard but have to be strong


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie can scream for england if approached by a big dog but she will try and play with smaller ones. Just ignore it and let her work it out for herself. All part of growing up.


That's exactly it!! I guessed it was a scared/ don't hurt me kind of thing but it has happened the odd time with a boxer and staffie both not particularly big. I will just ignore it if possible; it's just kind of embarrassing to the other dog owner as they think their dog is murdering mine!!
Thanks so much...gawd help me if I had children too I'd be grey and on Valium lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy used to do this every time we met a new dog, now she only does it with big boisterous dogs. If the other owner is patient the best thing is to be calm and chat for a while, I find Izzy calms down and eventually some sniffing happens! Who does know what is in their heads? I think they must send out vibes that the other dog picks up as Izzy's behaviour varies so much - from calm laid back and a sniff, to barking, screaming and even frenzied snarling (but only when the other dog does it first). As a puppy she was terrified of other dogs and I took her to socialising play days once a week at a local kennels. This really helped and developed her confidence. I think she went for about 5 months and now she goes once a month. Each session costs £10.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Finding her some nice doggy friends is important and you know yourself about not rewarding the squealing with hugs and cuddles. If the dog she is screaming at is friendly and the owner is willing its best to try and ignore her and distract the other dog by talking to it, scratching it etc, so its not nosing at her but let her nose around it and get confident. 

My two are submissive screamers and I have to do plenty of this. They usually do end up playing with the other dog in most cases. Its a case of giving the pups as much good socialisation as possible so they start looking at other dogs as potential playmates and not something scary.

The absolute worst thing to do is pick her up and cuddle and reassure her and remove her from the other dog (unless it is actually a dodgy dog that its safer to do that). If you do this you are teaching her that other dogs are scary and the best way to deal with them is to run to you screaming.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly did it when she was really young, we took her to socalization classes once a week for 6 weeks and now she's fine with all other dogs (big & small)


----------

